# What size screw



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

Any one know what size the screws are for the FD high/low adjustments? Had to do some adjusting and that screw instantly started to strip out, figure I'll get some replacements in case I need to do any more work at any point.
Thanks,
Willie


----------

